# Browning Gold 10 Ga. for sale



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to see the forum back up...

Anyone interested in a Browning 10 Ga. Gold w/ composite stock? Gun is about 10 years old and I may have fired 75 rounds through it. Bought it when I was a member of a duck club years ago and had the chance to shoot geese. 

Willing to trade for wall tent, .243, or other similar item in ballpark of the gun's value. Just don't use it...


----------

